# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Thomas Massie on Fox Business w/ Kennedy - 12/11

## jct74

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWIXGdZpTVE

----------


## kona

"Locking people up in prison is like socialism with restrained mobility."

Thomas "Jefferson" Massie

----------

